
Ask HN: Data Engineer? - mxmpawn
I&#x27;m a developer who&#x27;s looking to specialize in some branch of software development. I&#x27;ve always liked working with data: collection and storage, cleaning, formatting, visualization, processing and extracting some insights(sometimes using NLP&#x2F;ML libraries or 3rd party API&#x27;s).<p>I know there&#x27;s a &quot;Data Scientist&quot; role but I&#x27;m more interested in the whole process and not that much in the &quot;insights&quot; part.<p>Is there a name for what am I describing?. Who do you think are the more important companies&#x2F;professional within this area?
======
neofrommatrix
Data Infrastructure Engineer is what you are looking for.

------
calcsam
All mid-to-late-stage startups have data engineers, typically they feed the
analytics / dashboards that drive company finances.

